# tail docking



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

The breeder that I got Gunther from told me that she feels the tail from the base...the first few bones are thicker,than it starts to thin out...go 2-3 of the thin bones and cut there.
Another rule of thumb is measure the tail in 3 parts and leave 2/3,cutting off 1/3.You have to remember that some pups are born with shorter tails,so you have to do some good estimate.
A stacked poodle's tip of the tail should be at the level of his/her head.
And most importantly,it has to be done 3-5 days after birth,before the bones in the tail start to harden.
Having said all this...I really wish Gunther's tail was left just a tad longer,even tho it is in the right proportion,I think my preference is a tail on the longer side.


----------



## txtori (Jan 29, 2009)

they go tomorrow, they were just born this AM...oh I just cannot wait to see them!!!


----------



## gurushell (Jan 19, 2010)

Please, don't dock! Why dock? It makes no sense, embrace the real breed, fight the trend to chop!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I think spoofan just about summed it up, I've heard both leaving 2/3 on and 3/5 on, both around 60%-66% of the tail left.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

gurushell said:


> Please, don't dock! Why dock? It makes no sense, embrace the real breed, fight the trend to chop!


Actually the AKC standard calls for the tail to be docked But after speaking with two AKC judges and to members of PCA the thinking process is changing, now that the world is getting smaller we have more European imports. I am for the natural tail movement I love the look . I left a natural tail in my last litter and really like it ! But until the standard is changed it can go both ways in the AKC ring ...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

We do 3 fifths on, 2 fifths off. It leaves a nice show tail, a littler bit longer but lovely once the pup is mature. Better too long than too short. Gotta love those chicken nuggets stuck on some Poodle butts-NOT!!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

gurushell said:


> Please, don't dock! Why dock? It makes no sense, embrace the real breed, fight the trend to chop!


I'm pretty sure your plea came a little too late! The original poster started this thread almost a year ago (January 2009!) Her puppies are long done by now!!! I don't mind the look of a natural tail, but my preference is the balanced appearance of a nicely docked tail. But that's a WHOLE 'nuther thread!!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> I don't mind the look of a natural tail, but my preference is the balanced appearance of a nicely docked tail. But that's a WHOLE 'nuther thread!!


I agree, I love the look of a correctly docked tail! Not too short not - not too long, just perfect. It always gives me a sense of a cleaner look.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> I'm pretty sure your plea came a little too late! The original poster started this thread almost a year ago (January 2009!) Her puppies are long done by now!!! I don't mind the look of a natural tail, but my preference is the balanced appearance of a nicely docked tail. But that's a WHOLE 'nuther thread!!


LOL! I didn't even notice the date! xD


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I didn't notice the date either. I'm glad to know it's an old post; I was worried that member was back and breeding again. (Unfortunately, I doubt she stopped breeding.) She was a BYB of the worst sort, not a very good dog owner and she's somewhere in my area, ugh. Once again tail docking is the last thing to be concerned about here. Her dogs lived in dirt and weren't properly contained.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Harley_chik said:


> I didn't notice the date either. I'm glad to know it's an old post; I was worried that member was back and breeding again. (Unfortunately, I doubt she stopped breeding.) She was a BYB of the worst sort, not a very good dog owner and she's somewhere in my area, ugh. Once again tail docking is the last thing to be concerned about here. Her dogs lived in dirt and weren't properly contained.


ACTUALLY harley if it eases your mind, I doubt very seriously she is breeding anymore. It was just the one litter I believe, but I can find out. I noticed one of her adults, I believe the sire of the litter she had for sale not long after the puppies were born. I've talked to her several times since she left the forum, we still e-mail from time to time. She is really very nice just uneducated and old fashioned in her thinking... kind like my grandma is telling me to toss both my spoos out in the backyard 24/7 when nicholas is born because you can't have dogs in the house with a baby. I think it is unfair to call her a BYB of the worst sort. She was learning and she may have learned a lot until several members here alienated her and she left the forum. I don't agree with how her dogs were contained or the fact that she had a litter and one dog was hit by a car and killed but we all make mistakes. The reaction to her mistake here was pretty harsh considering what other members here have admited to and not been blasted quite so harshly for. She learned from her mistake though and did her best to correct it if memory serves but by that time she was no longer coming here. Now she isn't here to be educated which is a shame. Like the member who I'll leave nameless that was preparing to be become and was already somewhat engaged via her family in BYB of the worst sort. She did not bother to get shots for her dog and lost it to parvo. That was just after I joined I believe but the reaction to HER mistake was much gentler than the hit by car dog... she also learned and learned enough to know she shouldn't breed the dogs she had. Torri I might add was not the only member to fail to properly manage containment and have their dog run over and that member is still here (thankfully) and still active. 

If Torri is still breeding I think it's a shame she feels she can no longer come to this forum and get advice, she'd probably learn a great deal and either a) not breed or b) do it right. One can hope she found a mentor, since non was to be found here - at the time anyway.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Perhaps I was a little harsh, but if you're not doing the best by your dogs, I don't think you should be breeding. It's not just about what kind of person Tori is, but about the dogs that she brought into this world. There were 10 puppies, how many have genetic disorders, how many have secure yards, how many went on to produce puppies themselves, how many will bounce from home to home, how many will live their lives in the backyard matted to the skin? Pets get loose and I don't think it's right to blame someone for an accident. When they admit their fencing is inadaquate(sp?) and won't fix it or do something to safeguard their dogs, there is something wrong there.


----------



## highhorse (Sep 17, 2008)

I can't comment on docking tails as here in England it is illegal. I quite like the way Inca's little docked tail shakes when she is happy but equally I like the new look of the undocked tails. At least toy poodle tails don't thwack all your crockery off the coffee table.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Sorry but I recall that member and it was one thing after another with her. Dogs lived ouside in a kennel full of dirt, constantly getting out, one had an eye issue from a splinter or something that was in the eye that the skin grew over because they never noticed it, then dogs out again and gets hit by a car and killed and she had the nerve to say that she hoped the kid learned there lesson now. That lady was a mess and in my opinion should of never owned a dog to begin with. I dont feel bad for people like that and she was nothing more then a person being irresponsible and back yard breeding. 

For a while people kept there mouths shut and offered kind advice but I believe after the dog was out AGAIN, was hit (and killed) then she had the nerve to blame the child that was like under 10 years old if I recall correctly (i think younger actually)...that was all some of us could take. I was one that told her what I thought and I dont regret it either. 

I certainly hope that woman got some sense in her by now!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> ACTUALLY harley if it eases your mind, I doubt very seriously she is breeding anymore. It was just the one litter I believe, but I can find out. I noticed one of her adults, I believe the sire of the litter she had for sale not long after the puppies were born. I've talked to her several times since she left the forum, we still e-mail from time to time. She is really very nice just uneducated and old fashioned in her thinking... kind like my grandma is telling me to toss both my spoos out in the backyard 24/7 when nicholas is born because you can't have dogs in the house with a baby. I think it is unfair to call her a BYB of the worst sort. She was learning and she may have learned a lot until several members here alienated her and she left the forum. I don't agree with how her dogs were contained or the fact that she had a litter and one dog was hit by a car and killed but we all make mistakes. The reaction to her mistake here was pretty harsh considering what other members here have admited to and not been blasted quite so harshly for. She learned from her mistake though and did her best to correct it if memory serves but by that time she was no longer coming here. Now she isn't here to be educated which is a shame. Like the member who I'll leave nameless that was preparing to be become and was already somewhat engaged via her family in BYB of the worst sort. She did not bother to get shots for her dog and lost it to parvo. That was just after I joined I believe but the reaction to HER mistake was much gentler than the hit by car dog... she also learned and learned enough to know she shouldn't breed the dogs she had. Torri I might add was not the only member to fail to properly manage containment and have their dog run over and that member is still here (thankfully) and still active.
> 
> If Torri is still breeding I think it's a shame she feels she can no longer come to this forum and get advice, she'd probably learn a great deal and either a) not breed or b) do it right. *One can hope she found a mentor, since non was to be found here - at the time anyway.*




I hope she found those dogs good homes and realized she didnt have the proper place and time for dogs.


----------

